# Upcoming! 'The Writer's Circle'



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I would like to let everyone know that i'm working on a new project for the Original Works subforum here at Heresy-Online. 

It will be called "The Writer's Circle." Where every week will be a new discussion on writing, the written word, and even tips and tricks to help make your writing stand out!

The Writer's Circle will be hosted by me, Commissar Ploss and will be posted exclusively here on Heresy-Online. 

It will be an open discussion, so everyone is encouraged to post their comments and engage in the conversation. 

I've been collecting articles, letters, clippings, quips and quotes on a range of topics regarding writing for some time now and feel that i finally have enough to have at it. 

The Writer's Circle will come out once a week on Monday morning before Noon my local Central Standard Time (CST). If you need to make a note pertaining to the recalculated time change, please do so, as i know it varies for everyone. 

Once again, this is an open discussion where everyone is encouraged to join in. Hopefully, if we get enough people involved in the conversations, perhaps a mod can sticky the thread each week so they are easy to find. Once i get enough weeks topics down here on the pages of Heresy, perhaps we can convince them to make a new subforum exclusively for 'The Writer's Circle. (wishful thinking i guess, we'll see how it goes! lol)

Anyways, Come back Monday morning for the first inaugural "Writer's Circle" discussion topic. Week #1 will feature a discussion on the controversial condition of "writer's block." 

Write on!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Writers Block... Er... I'm not sure what to write... Sorry.

You knew it was coming.

I'll get something up tomorrow. I have a few tips, actually, having beaten the block recently.

"Hi, I'm Vaz, and I've beaten the block for 3 weeks now." Just hope there's no relapse, hey.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I've got a big first post coming up on Monday, if you think you can hold off until then... 

I'm glad you have some tips! Thats the kind of stuff that i'll be looking for to help aid in the discussions! Just wait until you see the first Writers Circle post on Monday. it will look like this:

*The Writer's Circle - Week #1 [Writer's Block]*

Commissar Ploss


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I genuinely can't wait - I suffer from almost permanent writer's block - and I wish that was an exaggeration.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Sounds interesting - I only have one piece of 40K fiction written so far (see my sig) but I'm always interested in reading good written stuff, and in ways to improve my own...


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Heh heh heh..I was thinking of something similar to this last night as I was banging away on my Heresy comp entry lol. In my not even close to humble opinion, this is a damned fine idea Ploss. This is something that is needed and can/will benefit those of us who enjoy writing.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

HAH! How you felt when you saw this thread, Nate, was exactly how I felt when I saw Vaz's Heresy FAQ...I'd been going to do the same, that very afternoon (here...so about 3/4 hours before) but had been too busy painting, and couldn't be bothered...

Hence the 'uber-ninja' comment...:cray:

It's nice to have your ideas be reality...just not as nice as doing it yourself :laugh:

Hopefully this thread will prompt me to do some Scythes fluff.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I might pop by for a bit. Sounds like a good idea. My rather haphazard update schedule is about half block and half idiocy on my part :/


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Brilliant idea ploss
I'm always looking for ideas on how to improve my rather slipshod writing and grammar
cant wait


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Just one thing to say. Ask not, what the Heresy can do for you, but what you can do for the Heresy.

(and a little bit more)



TheKingElessar said:


> I genuinely can't wait - I suffer from almost permanent writer's block - and I wish that was an exaggeration.


Hopefully we'll be able to help you with that! lol I know its happened to me often enough, this 'writer's block' syndrome. 



Svartmetall said:


> Sounds interesting - I only have one piece of 40K fiction written so far (see my sig) but I'm always interested in reading good written stuff, and in ways to improve my own...


One under your belt, is better than 40 balled up in the waste paper basket! Make sure you never stop thinking about it. New things can and will always pop their little heads up and say "WRITE ME!" You never know when inspiration will strike. Hmmm...perhaps at the first Writer's Circle, no? :grin:



Shogun_Nate said:


> Heh heh heh..I was thinking of something similar to this last night as I was banging away on my Heresy comp entry lol. In my not even close to humble opinion, this is a damned fine idea Ploss. This is something that is needed and can/will benefit those of us who enjoy writing.
> 
> Good luck and good gaming,
> 
> Nate


Thanks Nate! sorry for the ninja-ing...wasn't intended! i swear! I'm sure you'll have some useful things to contribute! you always do!



TheKingElessar said:


> HAH! How you felt when you saw this thread, Nate, was exactly how I felt when I saw Vaz's Heresy FAQ...I'd been going to do the same, that very afternoon (here...so about 3/4 hours before) but had been too busy painting, and couldn't be bothered...
> 
> Hence the 'uber-ninja' comment...:cray:
> 
> ...


victory is MIIIIIINE!!!1! :victory: nah, just kidding! It just seemed to breed from necessity. Especially with all of these competitions and deadlines creeping up!



Dirge Eterna said:


> I might pop by for a bit. Sounds like a good idea. My rather haphazard update schedule is about half block and half idiocy on my part :/


Please do! Hope you'll be able to chime in! Wouldn't mind hearing something from you Dirge! I'm sure the more novice writers would really be able to pull something from your comments! Just like they do with your fiction. Your writer's bump has to be one of the biggest here! :grin:

---

Thanks everyone for your go-ahead! i didn't know how well received this was going to be, but i figured, if i was struggling with these issues, others probably were too. So keep your eyes peeled for the first session! thanks again!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice... This is really a great idea.... Can't wait till monday:victory::biggrin:...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Great idea Ploss but sadly i doubt i will be able to take part because i have school on monday mornings (damned school:angry::ireful2::headbutt::suicide but ill try and post in the nights, DA


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Unfortunately for me all my writing plans tend to be ruined by the fact I get writers block after about ten minutes. It is a good job I have 8 weeks for the comp project otherwise I wouldn't be able to do a thing. If possible could all you good writers out there discuss different writing styles at some point? I really struggle with that.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks like a promising idea Ploss; if you want good threads stickied the easiest way to ask is just report the thread with a little note saying why. If the mod that spots it first concurs then they will sort it for you. Obviously this holds more weight if the thread is a good one and the note is friendly, not an order... :biggrin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Cool. We'll see how the discussion turns out this first time around and go from there. Seems like a lot of people are really going to resonate with this first weeks topic. Cant wait to see where the conversation goes! 

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I am not at college tomorrow so I will be paying close attention, but I am not a great writer, so I won't have much advice for people. I tend to do better at writing up about Chapter doctrines and shit like that than actual stories.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Like i said, it doesn't matter what kind of writer you are. Just contribute what you can, that is all i ask! Hopefully some of the posts information will be able to help you in some way.

CP


----------

